# Different looking tickets?



## Jo_x (28 July 2012)

Right, bit of an odd question, but I bought eventing dressage tickets for tomorrow, and eventing sj, both in the resale, but at different times. both off the official website

the sj ones came a while ago, and are similar to the paralympic ones in style. the dressage ones came later, so ive only just seen them, as they were sent to my parents address. However they are quite a different style to the sj and paralympic ones? the dressage ones are landscape, smaller and blue in colour, whereas the sj and paralympic ones are purple and very nicely designed, and portrait rather than landscape.

Just wanted to check whether this was the case for other people too? Maybe its because they were in a later resale?


----------



## Lami (28 July 2012)

I shouldnt worry, my xc ones look vastly different to my sj one!


----------



## Jo_x (28 July 2012)

Only reason I worried really was that all the ones Ive seen on fb (xc and pure sj) look similar to my eventing SJ and paralympic ones. Im sure theyre fine though, nothing I can do anyway I guess


----------

